# Flourish Excel Opinions



## Abb (Mar 7, 2009)

I just wanted to hear peoples opinion on flourish excel. I use'd to use DIY Co2. But found its a bit of a pain to redo the bottles + to find a good way to diffuse the co2(which i found, but a powerhead plus the diffuser was a bit bulky for my liking) and random co2 swings. So im switching to excel. Ive read some good reviews on it and just wanted to hear what you guys/girls thought throughout ur experiences.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Excel is great for small systems, but not for anything bigger than 10 - 20g.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I used it in a 29 gallon coupled with a yeast reactor. I am quite happy with it. Needless to say, I am using pressurised co2 now, but it did work very well for me.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As it's been mentioned, Excel is good for smaller tanks. However, it does have some limitations (i.e. price being a big one). In addition, if we consider CO2 to be a 10/10, then Excel is about a 6/10.

DIY CO2 is better than Excel, but pressurized is truly the way to go.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the combined effort of DIY and Excell was excellent and co2 excell was excellent. Val's don't like excell, but the vals I had went bananas.


----------

